# Lioness on the run in Tarragona!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Its too far away for it to be of concern to we coastal expats! But just in case its near your area .......

Actually I would love to see a lioness in the wild ... shame they cant leave it where it is ,,,,,,, Sue x :ranger:


Several groups of people have seen the animal in the Tarragona area

A search is underway for a lioness, which it is thought may have escaped from a circus which has been sighted across the provinces of Tarragona, Teruel and Castellón.

Some youngsters out jogging close to La Sénia saw the animal on Saturday and alerted the authorities, who believe the animal is running wild in the Ports de Besseit area, between the three provinces. Other groups of people also saw the lioness on Sunday and again on Monday.

The environmental section of the Civil Guard, Seprona, is recommending trippers to stay away from the area as the search continues.

The regional police, Los Mossos d’Esquadra, local police and rural agents are all taking part in the search.


Lioness on the run in Spain


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello Sue,

I think they found out today that the lioness was actually a huge dog which they had to kill...

Cheers!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

[A search is underway for a lioness, which it is thought may have escaped ..]
Not true! Because of the recession the circus has decided to release all its animals to forage for food for themselves! What is the Country coming too when you can't afford to buy your lioness a few kilograms of prime steak, daily?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently it was a big dog! and they shot it yesterday .... which is very sad  Stupid police said that they felt it may be dangerous because it had no ID ?????? Did they ask for any ?

Sue x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Apparently it was a big dog! and they shot it yesterday .... which is very sad  Stupid police said that they felt it may be dangerous because it had no ID ?????? Did they ask for any ?
> 
> Sue x


What?....as in.."excuse me Mr dog, but have you got your papers with you?....no?...well, sorry, but we're gonna have to shoot you dead."


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> What?....as in.."excuse me Mr dog, but have you got your papers with you?....no?...well, sorry, but we're gonna have to shoot you dead."


Exactly! you should have read the news article!! I could have laughed if it wasnt such a sad story! Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a clip from the article yesterday before they then went on to say they had shot it!!! How did they know it had no ID ?????


"The officers' aim now is to capture the dog, since *it appears to have no identification *and could therefore be dangerous" (ThinkSpain 2009)

Sue x


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

How can one mistake a dog for a lion(ess)? Maybe the dog was called Lioness, so what's all this c**p about identity problems? 
Actually in southern Poland there was a similar scare and it turned out to be a Cougar (not the car!) that had escaped from a zoo in the Czech Rep (if my memory serves me). They were more humane in as much as they used a tranquiliser gun to subdue it. Good job too because a few years ago, one hunter, employed to put down an Elk that had wandered into town, shot dead another hunter who walked into his line of fire at the wrong moment. There was more discussion about why one wanted to shoot dead a fairly placid animal!


----------

